# What's a good spring dessert



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 21, 2005)

wuts a good spring dessert. like something youll find on a spring seasonal menu.


----------



## Raine (Feb 21, 2005)

We've made this, and for a light recipe it was pretty tasty.

Blueberry Pound Cake

2 cups granulated sugar
1/2 cup light butter
1/2 8-ounce block 1/3-less-fat cream cheese, softened
3 large eggs
1 large egg white
3 cups all-purpose flour, divided
2 cups fresh or frozen blueberries
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 8-ounce carton lemon low-fat yogurt
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
Cooking spray
1/2 cup powdered sugar
4 teaspoons lemon juice

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Coat a 10-inch tube pan with cooking spray.

2. Beat sugar, light butter and softened cream cheese at medium speed of a mixer until well-blended (about 5 minutes). Add eggs and egg white, 1 at a time, beating well after each addition. Lightly spoon flour into dry measuring cups; level with a knife.

3. Combine 2 tablespoons flour and blueberries in a small bowl, and toss well; set aside. Combine remaining flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt. Add flour mixture to sugar mixture alternately with yogurt, beginning and ending with flour mixture. Fold in reserved blueberry mixture and vanilla; pour cake batter into prepared pan.

4. Bake for 1 hour and 10 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean.

5. Cool cake in pan 10 minutes; remove from pan. Combine powdered sugar and lemon juice in a small bowl; drizzle over warm cake. Cut with a serrated knife. Yield: 16 servings (serving size: 1 slice).


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2005)

no recipe but i was thinking of a fruit tart?


----------



## Erik (Feb 22, 2005)

Fruit Kabobs are ALWAYS good!!! I love this recipe...brightens up a nice meal, for a nice group.

Fruit Kabobs w/ Ginger Dip

Ingredients:

1  8-ounce carton sour cream  
2  tablespoons  chopped toasted coconut  
1  tablespoon  honey  
1  teaspoon  finely shredded orange peel  
1  teaspoon  grated fresh gingerroot  
1  small apple  
1  small orange, peeled and sectioned  
1  small papaya, peeled and seeded  
2  kiwi fruit, peeled  
1  cup  cubed fresh pineapple  
1  cup  whole fresh strawberries  
Zest of 1 orange 

Preparation:

1  For dip, in a small bowl stir together sour cream, coconut, honey, orange zest, and gingerroot. Cover and refrigerate at least 2 hours or until serving time.  
2  To prepare fruit kabobs, cut pear and/or apple, orange, and papaya into 1-inch pieces, leaving peel on apple and pear for color. Quarter kiwi fruit lengthwise. Thread all fruit on wooden picks or 32 short bamboo skewers. Serve with chilled dip. If desired, sprinkle dip with additional orange zest.


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 22, 2005)

Grilled peaches with mascarpone and berries
Fruit or vanilla souffles
Fruit tarts
Sorbets with fresh fruit
Pavlovas or merinuges with custards and fresh fruit
Fruit soups

Do you need recipes too?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2005)

*Easy Summer Fruit Trifle*

Easy Summer Fruit Trifle 
Servings: 8 to 10 servings 
(please read my notes at the end also)

Ingredients:
12 oz. cream cheese, room temperature 
1/2 cup plus 2 tbsp. sugar 
2 cups whipping cream, chilled 
2 tsp. vanilla extract 
4 nectarines, sliced thinly 
2-1/2 pints raspberries 
1 pint blueberries 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
8 tbsp. apricot jam 
4 tbsp. dark rum 
1 angel food cake, sliced into 1/2-inch thick slices 

Directions: 
Beat cream cheese and 1/2 cup sugar in a large bowl until light. Gradually beat in cream and vanilla. Beat until medium-stiff peaks form. (this won't take long-if you beat too long it will cause this mixture to break down and turn to liquid) Spoon 2/3 cup cream cheese mixture into pastry bag fitted with a medium star tip and refrigerate. Keep remaining cream cheese mixture to side.

Combine all fruit and gently fold in 2 TBS sugar and cinnamon. If some of the fruit is not sweet then use more sugar.

Mix jam and rum in small bowl and blend. Use a fork to break up large pieces of apricot jam.

Arrange enough cake slices in 3-quart trifle bowl to cover bottom. Brush on 1/3 of jam mixture, top with 2 cups of fruit, then top with half of the cream cheese mixture. Top with another layer of cake, brush with another 1/3 of jam mixture, two more cups of fruit then remaining cream cheese mixture. Cover with another layer of cake, brush with remaining jam mixture and top with remaining fruit. Cover and chill at least 3 hours or up to 8 hours.

Use cream cheese mixture in pastry bag to decorate top of trifle. 


My Notes:  When you layer this be sure to keep the glass really clean and don't smear the jam or cream cheese mixture. Around the outside of bowl I alternated a blueberry and a raspberry so it would look nice. When you add the cream cheese layer don't take it all the way to the edge. It will "squish" to the edge when you add the next layer of cake and this way it won't completely cover the raspberry/blueberry decoration. Also, on the very last layer of fruit on top I made a pinwheel out of the nectarines and once again alternated the blueberries and raspberries around the edge. I did decorate the top with the cream cheese mixture but wish I hadn't. It's not a real stiff mixture and it looked better (in my opinion) without it. I was so afraid to make this and it was so easy and it got more compliments than the other desserts. It's so light and refreshing and everyone will be very impressed


----------



## Alix (Feb 22, 2005)

Try this with fresh fruit.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 22, 2005)

This recipe has been a family favorite for years.  

Ice Box Cheese Cake 

1 (3 oz.) box of Jell-O lemon or orange 
¾ cup hot water 
1 (8 oz.) pkg. softened cream cheese 
1 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
2 teaspoons lemon juice 
1 cup Cool Whip topping 
Graham Cracker Pie Crust 

Dissolve Jell-O with hot water; set aside. Beat cream cheese, sugar, vanilla, and lemon juice until well dissolved. Then mix cooled Jell-O into cream cheese mixture. Add 1 cup Cool Whip topping. Make crust. Save some crust to sprinkle on top. Pour Jell-O/cream cheese mixture into pie crust. Refrigerate until ready to serve. 

Graham Cracker Pie Crust 

1 ¼ cup fine graham cracker crumbs 
¼ cup sugar 
6 tablespoons melted butter 

Mix together thoroughly and press into bottom of pie pan.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

*Frozen Lemon Mousse Cones*
½ c lemon juice
1 c sugar
4 egg yolks
1 egg
½ c butter, diced
¾ c heavy cream, whipped

Special equipment: paper water cooler cone cups

In a large heavy bottomed stainless steel saucepan, combine the lemon juice, sugar, yolks, eggs, and butter.  Over high heat, whisk the mixture constantly until thickened.  Strain it into a bowl set over ice and chill it stirring to thicken slightly.  Fold in the whipped cream and pour or pipe into paper cones to the top, and set in a rack to hold them.  Freeze overnight.  Peel off the paper cone and serve.

These are nice served on a plate garnished with some raspberry sauce (puree with seeds strained out and some sugar), or simply with mint leaves and a few fresh raspberries.


----------

